
Google Relaunches Street View Website - profitbaron
http://searchengineland.com/google-relaunches-street-view-website-68203
======
shadowpwner
What's interesting is how Microsoft had "Street view"-esque technology, except
they made further innovations to allow not only a straight path, but a 360
walk around view. It was released to the public in 2008, its a shame they
didn't attempt to pursue it more in their maps. <http://photosynth.net> if
anyone's interested. (look for the photosynth ones, not the panoramas. A good
example is
[http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=51b68423-ce72-4373-885f-...](http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=51b68423-ce72-4373-885f-8613afd9618d))

------
ern
Link to street view website: <http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/>

~~~
digitaltothem
Have you met Pegman?
[http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/pegman.htm...](http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/pegman.html)
I like the idea and the name.

